# Somatic mutation?



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey everyone! 

What do you think about her color? Somatic mutation? Chimera (if her mane/tail was black, hard to tell in these photos but I'm thinking probably dark red). I am thinking its a mutation but it's fun to hear what you guys think!


This neat mare is available for adoption right now through CANTER Illinois, she is at fairmont park. So these are not my photos, but sharing her increases her likelihood of getting adopted, right?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's a sooty chestnut.

The black down her leg.. I'm thinking somatic mutation may not be unlikely? Not an expert though.

Her right eye is funky. Neat looking horse!


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

She got pegged in the eye with dirt. That's a cloudy spot.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

The old boys would call the dark oil spots. No not Chemeric. C. horses are more brindle like those striped boxer dogs.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

To see Chemeric coloring type in Dunbars Gold, it shows several. They have two different DNA's because they were unidentical twins that fused in the womb.

The old boys would call the dark places oil spots, when they are light colored they say venilla spots.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm thinking somatic mutation. We have a chestnut at our barn who has one black sock on his hind leg.

There are different types of chimera (not always brindle), but her coloring doesn't strike me as chimera.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i would have though it was called a Bloody Shoulder mark?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> i would have though it was called a Bloody Shoulder mark?


Bloody shoulder marks are [as far as I know] only on fleabitten greys. It is a concentration of colored spots making it look solid in one area, often, but not always, on the shoulder.


----------

